

HN Bookmarklet to make all comments visible - niyazpk
http://benalman.com/code/test/jquery-run-code-bookmarklet/?name=HN+Read+all&ver=1.3.2&code=%24%28%27span.comment+font%27%29.css%28%27color%27%2C+%27%23000%27%29%3B

======
niyazpk
This is a very simple bookmarklet I am using to make comments with -ve points
(which are not readable) more visible.

